# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  Arrow ORT-JTAG - HTC MAX 4G T8290 (HTC Quartz) Repair Boot, Unlock [ World First ] ORT - JTAG UPDATE

## gsm4maroc

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [23 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *HTC MAX 4G [ HTC Quartz ] Unbrick , Unlock , Repair Dead Boot*  *HTC Magic 32B Repair File*  *Released Stuffs :*     HTC MAX 4G Repair FileHTC MAX 4G JTAG PinoutHTC MAX 4G InstructionsHTC Magic 32B Repair FileHTC Magic JTAG Pinout [fixed]    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 

```
 
 

Previous Update : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ORT Team Blog : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
```

  *Need a Hand ?*   *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  ZTE F156 ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مشكور حبيبى +++++++++++++

----------

